# Help me pick a first army



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi guys, the title says it all, iv got a 40k army but im tempted to branch into warhammer.
Whats got me into it is magic, so im looking for a army thats very strong in the magic department.
im currently reading all the fluff i can get my hand on to try and get a feel for it, but was hoping you guys could bring your perspectives into it to help me make my choice.
thanks in advance :biggrin:


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

powerfull magic armies are dark elves, lizardmen, high elves, deamons

congrats on joining the "real" game


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

iv been looking at wood elves, but gw dosnt have alot of articles on them, how competent are they?


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I play Lizardmen. The slann is hands down the most powerful caster in the game (not including named characters, I'm looking at you Teclis). The disciplines (becalming cogitation-no 6s for enemy casters within 24 inches, Focus rumination-extra power die to each casting, and Focus of Mystery- Loremaster) make the slann extremely powerful.


----------



## Masked Jackal (Dec 16, 2009)

The Gunslinger said:


> iv been looking at wood elves, but gw dosnt have alot of articles on them, how competent are they?


Very, very weak right now.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

Masked Jackal said:


> Very, very weak right now.


iv read on here that they are probably going to re do them soon?


----------



## kain1989 (Dec 1, 2009)

wood elves are my favorite fantasy army,I love their fluff, almost all of their models and I like the style of play. I actually have a winning record with them, despite 8th edition hurting them big. 

that being said, they'll be a difficult army for you to learn with, because they are the most unique fantasy army right now, where big blocks of infantry are key to other armies, wood elves are better (at least the way I play them) in small units. 

so if you want wood elves I'd focus on glade guard, and any of the tree spirits like treeman,dryads and treekin. While I love wardancers, and combat characters, they aren't going earn their points in most cases.

but like i tell everyone starting a new army, get the army you like the most model wise and fluffwise, and then start adjusting it gamewise. otherwise the hobby won't be fun.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

kain1989 said:


> wood elves are my favorite fantasy army,I love their fluff, almost all of their models and I like the style of play. I actually have a winning record with them, despite 8th edition hurting them big.
> 
> that being said, they'll be a difficult army for you to learn with, because they are the most unique fantasy army right now, where big blocks of infantry are key to other armies, wood elves are better (at least the way I play them) in small units.
> 
> ...


ok thas encouraging
i really love the look of the models, and the fluff is pretty cool

ok im torn between wood elves and lizardmen


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

My brother who _everybody_ should know was stuck between two armies and it took a lot of time to sort. My suggestion is go for the army you most like the models from or alternatively pick ip the one you can get started on quicker or an army which is least common.


----------



## khrone forever (Dec 13, 2010)

the WE now have a big bonus with the storm of magic, if your playing it. but in normal games they are very hard to play with as there are no cheap horde troops, and everything has no armor (or equivalent to). now with so many magic items the flammability of the treemen/treekin is not good at all. 

however with a lot of practice they can be played to great effect, as kain1989 shows.


lizardmen on the otherhand are very forgiving, the troops are expensive but very killy, with 4+/6+ save and 2 attacks at S4. the slann is very good as mentioned but is brillient at buffing your saurus, life magic. there are also some good units that im not going to bother with becasue there are many tactic articles that deal with them very well.


personaly, id go for the lizards (as i play both) just becasue of the fluff.


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi Gunslinger,

In regards to magic I think it depends on what you want to achieve within your magic phase, as the High Elves have acess to all 8 lores (plus their own) so you can tailor your forces to use the lore that best represents the magic you need.

The lizardmen have argueably the best 'naked' core troops choice in the game with the saurus warriors as mentioned above.

I think for a starting army for you (focusing on magic) then Lizardmen are probably the best choice (plus you can take a skink chief on a stegadon!!!)


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

^^I think very few would argue that Saurus are better than Chaos Warriors. Saurus are generally considered second best.

How competative is your local area/gaming group? Because if it's quite beatface then I'd suggest Lizardmen. In a highly competative environment, WE really need the hand of a seasoned player. However, if you're just playing silly-buggers with your friends, then definitely pick based on fluff/models.

Although, frankly, there's no reason you _have_ to choose, most play two or even more armies, why not play both?


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

coke123 said:


> ^^I think very few would argue that Saurus are better than Chaos Warriors. Saurus are generally considered second best.
> 
> 
> hence 'naked' :biggrin:


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

ok i may have to go for lizardmen then, been reading alot about them, seems very cool.
i love the little guys, great models.
this is abit of a side question but i was thinking of getting the spray gun to base all the models with, has anyone used it and is it an good?
thanks for your help guys, now of to lustria!


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't have the GW spraygun. I got an airbrush a couple of months ago and was checking reviews. General consensus seems to be to stay away from the GW spraygun as far as you can...


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

You may want to check out a coloured primer from the army painter... If all you are willing to do is basecoating, using a rattle can paint is probably just as good.


----------



## The Gunslinger (Apr 4, 2011)

oh i was going to paint them properly dont worry, just anything that makes it slightly easier is good in my book


----------



## Ratvan (Jun 20, 2011)

the spray gun is great, I have used it to basecoat ALL my skaven basecoating 200+ models not a problem anymore...probably the best GW accessory there is


----------



## MonteCristo (Jul 2, 2011)

Yea when i was deciding what my first warhammer army would be I was told the Wood elves were one of the weaker armies but I started them anyways because they look so cool


----------



## Tabletoptauempire (Aug 6, 2011)

Yep lizardmen, maybe you wont like them but the fluff i good and magic is sick!
im starting them in about ten minutes just bought battalion!!!


----------

